# Kyro 2 + Spiele



## A-Lien (19. Februar 2002)

ich hab n prob mit meiner 3d prophet 4500.

bevor ich meine festplatte formatiert hatte liefen eigentlich alle spiele mit den kyro2 standard treibern, aber jetzt funzt keins mehr 

ich hab schon 4 versch. treiber installiert und keiner stellt die spiele gescheit dar......

weiss vielleicht zufällig jemand die lösung meines probs?


----------



## tomtutorial (21. Februar 2002)

Hab die gleiche Karte. Probier es mal mit dem Referenztreiber von PowerVR. Zu finden ist der unter: http://www.pvrdev.com 

mfg, Tom Joke


----------



## A-Lien (21. Februar 2002)

hab die lösung jetzt gefunden 

ich brauchte die referenztreiber und das via 4in1 pack. jetzt funktioniert alles 

thx für den link.


----------

